# Lounge > Sports >  >  NBA Playoffs

## whiteman

I'm stoked that the Bulls won. It means I can watch Nate Robinson some more in the playoffs.

----------


## infamous

I would really like to see the Grizzlies win the NBA finals. They're one of the more balanced teams in the NBA and don't have superstar(s).

----------


## whiteman

Sadly it looks like the bulls are no match for the heat so I won't be able to see Nate Robinson in the playoffs for much longer...

----------

